# Assorted bugs



## orionmystery (Nov 26, 2012)

Nasute termites on the move



IMG_3030 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A queen ant (Myrmicaria sp.



IMG_3077 merged copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Two trap-jaw ants having a chat.



IMG_3088 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

another lizard i managed to wake up at night. Still trying to get one with eyes closed.



IMG_2884 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Nice little planthopper(?)



IMG_3046 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Assassin bugs on a tree trunk



IMG_1064 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Ichneumon wasp



IMG_0889 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Nov 26, 2012)

As always, nice set!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 1, 2012)

#4 is not a bug......lol....Nice set, #2 is my favorite.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 1, 2012)

greybeard said:


> #4 is not a bug......lol....Nice set, #2 is my favorite.



#4 is a mutant Godzilla bug 

Actually, #4 is my favorite of the set! Cool shot.


----------

